# Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung kaputt



## Johannes Postler (6. August 2003)

Hi Leute!

Vor kurzem ist unser Server ausgefallen. Er hatte einfach keinen Strom mehr. Erst dachte ich, das Netzteil sei kaputt, habe aber dann bemerkt, dass die USV kaputt war. Die Sicherung ist nicht kaputt. Ich habe auch das ganze Handbuch durchgeackert. Dort sind viele Fehlerszenarien beschrieben, aber dieses nicht. Das Gerät ist von Merlin Gerin und heißt ESV + 8 .Wenn ich es ans 230 V - Netz anstecke fängt es an zu piepsen (ca. alle 5 sek.). Nach etwas 2 Stunden piepst es dann ununterbrochen. 
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit solchen Geräten? 

Danke im voraus

tirolausserfern


----------



## Sinac (6. August 2003)

Das werden höchstwahrscheinlich die Akkus sein, kannste
aufmachen und austauschen.
Also ich hab noc nie erlebt das da was anderes defekt is als die Akkus...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dPo2000 (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tirolausserfern _
> *Wenn ich es ans 230 V - Netz anstecke fängt es an zu piepsen (ca. alle 5 sek.). Nach etwas 2 Stunden piepst es dann ununterbrochen.
> *



Also das ist doch sicher ein Szenario was in der Anleitung beschrieben ist, oder? Wenn nicht, wechsle deinen USV Anbieter ;]


----------



## Johannes Postler (8. August 2003)

*Re: Re: Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung kaputt*



> _Original geschrieben von dPo2000 _
> *Also das ist doch sicher ein Szenario was in der Anleitung beschrieben ist, oder? Wenn nicht, wechsle deinen USV Anbieter ;] *



nein, eben nicht...


----------

